# Madrid & Toledo | My shots



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics of Madrid, and I'm a pastafarian too! :cheers:
But i expect the pics of Toledo, my favourite city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
:uh: ¡ESQUIROL! :down:
-----------------------------------------
^^
:uh: ¡_¿Scab?_! :down:



But Madrid and Toledo are really incomparable cities, they're different populations.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow! incredible pics! 

this pic is funny to me: Falete's wedding? :lol:









waiting for Toledo's pics!


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome Madrid pictures. This city resembles what I think a perfect beautiful city should look like!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Heh thanks guys. I saw a lesbian wedding photography session in Retiro. Two brides dancing while 5-6 mariachis where playing Mexican songs. Pure surrealism. Ufff, what a show. Unfortunately I have no pics of this one.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Pavlemadrid said:


> ^^
> :uh: ¡ESQUIROL! :down:
> -----------------------------------------
> ^^
> ...


I prefer little medieval cities, Madrid is not in my top 5 of favourites cities  Maybe because I live here...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

But I insist, they're incomparables cities. Madrid is the biggest spanish metropolis with more than 6,5 million inh. and Toledo has around 80.000.
Toledo can be compared with Cuenca, Segovia, Burgos... 
It is like compare a nice spider with an enormous elephant.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Heh, indeed. You can't compare those two cities. Not even Architecturally.  
buho I think Madrid is for sure the best place I've ever visited.


----------



## _^^_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Great job ovem, 2,000 photos in 6 days, 333 photos for day


----------



## _^^_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Edited


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the fotos!!!!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

@_^^_

Thanks mate. Actually, there are almost 1800 now, after deleting some 

@systema magicum
thaaaaank you


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Toledo


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Más Toledo


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

Fantastic pics! Moving beyond the typical tourist stuff makes for a more interesting thread.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

heh  thank you very much 

More:
This gothic monastery was the most amazing site in Toledo for sure. Much better than the cathedral...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## rubemaradsl (Apr 12, 2009)

Ohh. Toledo and Madrid are very beatiful!!


----------



## amberthomas (Dec 11, 2010)

Toledo is often overlooked by the tourists coming each year to visit Spain. Daily excursions to Toledo are available from Madrid travelling by private vehicle with chauffeur or by luxury coach.


----------



## rubemaradsl (Apr 12, 2009)

If you want to visit Madrid and Toledo, both are very close.
To organize a tour for Madrid, you can see www.guiavisitmadrid.com


----------

